# [APP]Zimly- No more Encoding! I'm sick of it



## Planetzimly (Jul 24, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: ADB

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Anytime, Anywhere, Anymedia on Zimly!

Zimly is a free service that lets you play your media files stored on PCs 
on any smart device and share them easily.

Never worry about the media conversion and synchronization 
or even cable connection - Zimly does it all for you.


























































Special features:
1. Gapless audio playback (Seamless playback)
- No pause between tracks as if there is only one long track on the CD

2. Airplane mode
- No network connection required to play media files once downloaded

3. Efficient HD video streaming on smart devices
- Less data traffic (20~30% of Airvideo's) but high visual quality

Highlights:
1. Auto conversion (Just-in-time content-aware transcoding)
- Immediate streaming without users' effort
- Supports almost all kinds of video file formats that include AVI, MKV, FLV, TS, ASF, MP4, MOV, and more

2. No manual network setting
- Wireless connection between mobile devices and PC via Facebook or Google account

3. Live lyrics
- Automatically shows lyrics for current playing song
- More than 2.5 million song lyrics

4. Media-intuitive UI/UX design
- Provides rich and user-friendly media experiences
- Files categorized by Artist, Album, and Song according to ID3 tags

5. Subtitle support
- Supports various languages and file formats (e.g., SMI, SRT)
- No work needed for Subtitles setting

6. Private sharing via Facebook
- Allows friends to enjoy music and videos you want to share

[Android]

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nomadconnection.zimly&hl=en

[iPhone]

https://itunes.apple.com/en/app/zimly/id520775706?mt=8

[iPad]

https://itunes.apple.com/en/app/zimly-enjoy-your-music-video/id520466559?mt=8

[PC Server]
Zimly


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Such a cool app. Can't wait to try this out 

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk HD


----------

